# VWPartsMTL Intake Review



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

Not happy.
1. Packaging was horrific, the box was taped together and stuffed with newspaper and the intake pipe was hanging out when I received it.
2. CEL - drove the car once, it was fine. Turned it on later, instant CEL.
3. Didnt come with 3rd sensor adapter as requested and promised through email.
4. Came with only 4 hose clamps plus clamp for filter. Requires 6 hose clamps plus clamp for filter.
5. Metal peice to attach intake to car to minimize movement does not line up to anything. I will have to drill a hole for this to work.
6. No instructions.
7. Ugly overall appearance...very cheap and careless looking.
But, the thing sounds nice and the car performs much better.
Overall opinion - DO NOT BUY! wait for carbonio or another tried and true company to make an intake.


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: VWPartsMTL Intake Review (travis3265)*

Damn, i was about to pull the trigger


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: VWPartsMTL Intake Review (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_Not happy.
1. Packaging was horrific, the box was taped together and stuffed with newspaper and the intake pipe was hanging out when I received it.
2. CEL - drove the car once, it was fine. Turned it on later, instant CEL.
3. Didnt come with 3rd sensor adapter as requested and promised through email.
4. Came with only 4 hose clamps plus clamp for filter. Requires 6 hose clamps plus clamp for filter.
5. Metal peice to attach intake to car to minimize movement does not line up to anything. I will have to drill a hole for this to work.
6. No instructions.
7. Ugly overall appearance...very cheap and careless looking.
But, the thing sounds nice and the car performs much better.
Overall opinion - DO NOT BUY! wait for carbonio or another tried and true company to make an intake.


----------



## jaysunptell (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: VWPartsMTL Intake Review (~kInG~)*

At least you got some clamps... I got the one for the filter thats it.
I have mine zip tied for now...
I have reset the cel I have like 10 times. I bet its the same thing I'm seeing.
I do agree though on a performance side of it... The thing works!!!


----------



## Morose (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks a lot for your thoughts on this intake







I was about two weeks away from buying this thing, now i think i will just hang back and see what some other company's will offer in the near future.


----------



## tewkewl74 (Apr 24, 2006)

That's funny you all.
mine works fine.
no prob with CEL at all!
I would say get it... you'll be satisfied at the price.
one thing i must say though is that it did not come with all the clamps. i think they were under the impression that we would use the ones off of our old intake.

hey silver dub. remember to include 6 clamps next time to make the new guys happy.


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

mine will be here tomorrow or the next day. I hope I don't have these problems


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (rental_metard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_1. Packaging was horrific, the box was taped together and stuffed with newspaper and the intake pipe was hanging out when I received it. *Looks like they beat the crap out of it at Canada Post, I doubt MTL would do that on purpose???*
2. CEL - drove the car once, it was fine. Turned it on later, instant CEL. *Don't know anyone with CEL's with this thing, maybe something isn't attached properly?*
3. Didnt come with 3rd sensor adapter as requested and promised through email. *That's BS, VWPartsMTL should have given you everything! No excuse here.*
4. Came with only 4 hose clamps plus clamp for filter. Requires 6 hose clamps plus clamp for filter. *Same as above*
5. Metal peice to attach intake to car to minimize movement does not line up to anything. I will have to drill a hole for this to work.
6. No instructions. *It says on the website to e-mail him for them....*
7. Ugly overall appearance...very cheap and careless looking.*I saw this in person many times, looks like what a homemade CAI should look like. What did you expect? Should of got it powdercoated...*
 
That's unfortunate that you don't like it.
I bet if you recieved everything in the package unharmed and you didn't get that CEL, you'd be very happy, like you said...It sounds awesome and performs good, right?
Hope you fix everything bro.










_Modified by @[email protected] at 12:20 AM 2-28-2007_


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

gti: actually some people have reported CEL's with this intake. i will san tomorrow to see what it is. as far as instructions, i didnt need them, but im sure it would help other people. if they have them available, wouldnt it make good customer service sense to send them in the box? as far as the appearance, i wasnt concerned with the piping as much as the sensor adapters, they were kinda mis-shaped (not perfect circles). 
like i said, it performs great. i will take care of the mounting issue tomorrow and scan the CEL and see what happens. the clamp issue and the missing 3rd sensor adapter is what bothered me. its just too bad because damn the car pulls hard in the upper RPM range and sounds great.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (travis3265)*

Actually you and 1 other person reported CEL's, and the other person was a connection problem. They didn't connect it all the way in leaving a leak, causing a CEL. I'd go over your conections again man, I don't see how 95% of people have no probs, and you did? Maybe it was connected at first, but when you drove it, because it wasn't mounted properly, the connection slipped and threw a CEL the next time you started it up?


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: VWPartsMTL Intake Review (jaysunptell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaysunptell* »_I have reset the cel I have like 10 times. I bet its the same thing I'm seeing.

what CEL are u getting?


----------



## huevosrancheros (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: VWPartsMTL Intake Review (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_Not happy.
1. Packaging was horrific, the box was taped together and stuffed with newspaper and the intake pipe was hanging out when I received it.
2. CEL - drove the car once, it was fine. Turned it on later, instant CEL.
3. Didnt come with 3rd sensor adapter as requested and promised through email.
4. Came with only 4 hose clamps plus clamp for filter. Requires 6 hose clamps plus clamp for filter.
5. Metal peice to attach intake to car to minimize movement does not line up to anything. I will have to drill a hole for this to work.
6. No instructions.
7. Ugly overall appearance...very cheap and careless looking.
But, the thing sounds nice and the car performs much better.
Overall opinion - DO NOT BUY! wait for carbonio or another tried and true company to make an intake.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I had an inkling of this, I was patience and thankful, that I did not go throught with this.


----------



## jaysunptell (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: VWPartsMTL Intake Review (huevosrancheros)*

Lucky I bought a VAGCOM...... I can shut it off but it comes back the next time I start up.... Average outside temp lately has been 30F..

1 Fault Found:
000152 – Intake Air Temperature Sensor 2 (G299): Signal to low
P0098 – 002 – Lower Limit Exceeded – MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100010
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 1178 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 16:59:50
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 689 /min
Load: 17.2%
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 89.0 C
Temperature: 6.0 C
Absolute Pres: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.224 V


----------



## weitaro (May 12, 2005)

*Re: (tewkewl74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tewkewl74* »_That's funny you all.
mine works fine.
no prob with CEL at all!
I would say get it... you'll be satisfied at the price.
one thing i must say though is that it did not come with all the clamps. i think they were under the impression that we would use the ones off of our old intake.


x2
and the intake's very well welded!!!!
I love the bald look.
i received instruction via email.


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

so if the CEL is from the air temp being too low...how are these crazy canadians not getting a CEL? maybe their ecus are different because of the colder climate?


----------



## Devman (Jul 13, 2006)

Guys- signal too low doesn't mean anything about the air temp- it's talking about the actual signal the sensor is returning back- check the wiring, make sure you didn't nick or stretch a wire getting it into the intake or damage the sensor. 
Could be the leads into the sensor, too. Take a look in that direction.
Devman


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

half people installed their MAF on the wrong side. make sure that the grid side of the MAF goes towards the air filter side. As for the brackets, we just discovered that Rabbits 2DRS only do not have the bolt in the same place as 4 drs rabbits and jetta therefor causing the said braket location problem. they are all made in a jig and are all the same, impossible to be different. make sure that both pipes connecting to the first short part of the intake are puseshed all the way in and sealed. use teflon tape if needed but it should be a problem. We do not drill the 3rd sensor anymore because we received many many complaints about people wanting to keep the 90degree elbow with the sensor in it.
As for clamps. we will now include all 6 of them. A customer wanted to get some money back for the missing clamp so we did reimburse him is 1.24$ clamp.
As for cheap bald look, remember that we make performance racing parts and not show parts. Our main objective is performance. We will never sell body kits or bumpers, spoilers, etc. A picture was posted and i should so a few pictures, why arent you happy about the look when you knew exactly what you were getting?


_Modified by Silver__DUB at 9:53 AM 3-2-2007_


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

dont detract from the real issues at hand by focusing on me saying its ugly. thats the least of my concerns.
i have a CEL (will check MAF)
clamps were missing
MAX PROMISED ME A 3RD SENSOR ADAPTER (i dont care if you dont make them now, i was told id have it, so i should have it...plain and simple).
as far as the bracket, i can drill a hole, but inform your customers that it will be necessary.
im just here to inform the public of my opinion. its not personal, its business.


----------



## tewkewl74 (Apr 24, 2006)

i'm sorry you got a shiite muslim adapter man... i think it was bad luck. like getting a lemon vw. my bracket had a whole in it, and i got all the sensor connectors. i was missing one clamp though, but it was no biggie for me.
that's tough... 
but i hope you're satisfied once all the fixed stuff gets to you. i have no complaints and love the extra boost and the sound!
cheers


----------



## jaysunptell (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (tewkewl74)*

Im also getting a CEL from this thing. I'm going to take it apart this weekend and try to figure out whats going on. Does not make me fell good that others are seeing it too... And yes I got one clamp out of the 6 needed.


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

jay, i plan to do the same thing on sunday. tomorrow i doubt ill have time. im hoping its just something stupid i did. im going to take it apart...reclamp and reinstall everything, drill my hole for the mounting bracket and then reset the CEL before i fire the car back up and see what happens.


----------



## rab_iter (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: (tewkewl74)*

whayt did you do for the third senor getting one soon.


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

my CEL was code number 04608. it wasnt in the book for my scanner. i was using this.
http://www.alibaba.com/catalog....html
anyone have any idea what my CEL might be? ive checked and rechecked the installation and even did it over again. i did have the MAFS on backwards, but the CEL still comes on now that its fixed. all the connections are good. im lost.


----------



## wofljetta (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: (rab_iter)*

Im sorry but this intake looks like some idiot in a garage soilder some metal together and is selling it. I'd rather spend my $250 on something worthwhile. This things a piece of Sh*t.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (wofljetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wofljetta* »_Im sorry but this intake looks like some idiot in a garage soilder some metal together and is selling it. I'd rather spend my $250 on something worthwhile. This things a piece of Sh*t.

Lol.
Nice review of the CAI. I guess you totally ignored the fact that it puts down nice gains, is exclusive from what I know (unless someone wants to point out another CAI that's currently shipping).
No way, it doesn't look amazing? Who would have thought a homemade CAI wouldn't look as good as an ABD one?








Unless you've actually seen the thing in person (and I apologize if you own one) then I don't see why you call it a POS.
I personally think they did a decent job, I know I wouldn't be able to beat their craftsmanship. I'm totally happy with mine, and so are most (sept the guys with the CEL's)


----------



## jaysunptell (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (travis3265)*

Well I have some good news.... I took everything a part and reclamped everything. Nothing was installed wrong from what I could see. When I reclamped I made sure it was extremely tight. I also re plugged in that sensor in the grille elbow. (Someoen told me thats just for the ambiant air or something???) I just popped out the inlet and plugged it in then zip tied it from being loose. Turned the car on and NO CEL. I have been beating it the last couple days and nothing has come on!!!! Not sure what did it but I feel way better..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by jaysunptell at 6:47 PM 3-4-2007_


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (jaysunptell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaysunptell* »_
Well I have some good news.... I took everything a part and reclamped everything. Nothing was installed wrong from what I could see. When I reclamped I made sure it was extremely tight. I also re plugged in that sensor in the grille elbow. (Someoen told me thats just for the ambiant air or something???) I just popped out the inlet and plugged it in then zip tied it from being loose. Turned the car on and NO CEL. I have been beating it the last couple days and nothing has come on!!!! Not sure what did it but I feel way better..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_Modified by jaysunptell at 6:47 PM 3-4-2007_

Ah so I was right, you just had such a big hard on during installation that you rushed and didn't securely fasten a sensor or something.
Take it easy next time grasshopper, I know it's like xmas all over again.


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (jaysunptell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaysunptell* »_
Well I have some good news.... I took everything a part and reclamped everything. Nothing was installed wrong from what I could see. When I reclamped I made sure it was extremely tight. I also re plugged in that sensor in the grille elbow. (Someoen told me thats just for the ambiant air or something???) I just popped out the inlet and plugged it in then zip tied it from being loose. Turned the car on and NO CEL. I have been beating it the last couple days and nothing has come on!!!! Not sure what did it but I feel way better..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by jaysunptell at 6:47 PM 3-4-2007_

so u think the CEL may have came from the 3rd sensor not being put into the air vent in the grill? it must have been if thats the only thing u changed.







im still baffled as to how i could possibly have a CEL, too bad i dont even know what it is. 04806...help anyone?


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

Good to hear Jason!


----------



## jaysunptell (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (Silver__DUB)*

I knew it was prob on my end thats why I had to re look everything over.... So far so good... I love this thing!!


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

i have mine setup as a short ram now. everything is installed properly but i still have the CEL. it went off overnight somehow and wasnt on during my first drive today but came back on after i left the store. weird. throttle reponse is a bit nicer and it sounds way louder as a short ram to be honest.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_i have mine setup as a short ram now. everything is installed properly but i still have the CEL. it went off overnight somehow and wasnt on during my first drive today but came back on after i left the store. weird. throttle reponse is a bit nicer and it sounds way louder as a short ram to be honest.

But I bet it was quicker as a CAI....
I don't have any CEL's mang...


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

too bad it didnt fit as a CAI. how did u mount urs? did u drill a hole for the mounting bracket or what?
honestly, the performance is no difference as a short ram. the difference may be 1-2hp on the dyno at best. removing the insane length of the intake air is whats giving the gains.


----------



## h-townjetta (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

why would it be quicker?


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

i can't understand that the braket doesn't fit. you seem to be the only one! Was it really far off? I am suspecting the 2dr rabbit to be the difference. I think that i will stop at the dealer tomowrrow to check it out. I would of gone today but its 37degrees below today so i ll stay home... My dog won't even go outside to poop if that tells you how cold it is. haha


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

i can look it over again, maybe i can attach the bracket first and then attempt to build the intake around it. what exactly is the bracket suppose to line up with? im tired of messing with it though honestly. haha.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Silver__DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver__DUB* »_i can't understand that the braket doesn't fit. you seem to be the only one! Was it really far off? I am suspecting the 2dr rabbit to be the difference. I think that i will stop at the dealer tomowrrow to check it out. I would of gone today but its 37degrees below today so i ll stay home... My dog won't even go outside to poop if that tells you how cold it is. haha

Installed a 2nd one in my friends 2 Door Rabbit! No CELs on this one either, the bracket lined up perfect and everything went well!
PS: I installed this bad boy today when it was -39c...and No, my dog didn't go outside to poop either. lol.
Hope you figure it out soon Travis.


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

-39? **** dude I walked my dog today and it was 15c out. /gloats


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (rental_metard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rental_metard* »_-39? **** dude I walked my dog today and it was 15c out. /gloats

Yeah but we still have better looking women.















Oh well, least it don't rain everyday in the summer like in Van.


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

like i asked before...what is the bracket suppose to line up to? i might just attach the bracket first and then build the intake around it.


----------



## VWkid2112 (Jun 27, 2005)

please forgive me, but what is CEL and what is so bad about it?


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: (VWkid2112)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWkid2112* »_please forgive me, but what is CEL and what is so bad about it?

CEL= Check Engine Light
aka MIL


----------



## tewkewl74 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

no way dude! vancouver has hot chicks man! gotta love them. especially all the asian girls... hot diggity (i'm allowed to admire asian girls w/o fetish because i'm asian-american heh heh)!

_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_
Yeah but we still have better looking women.















Oh well, least it don't rain everyday in the summer like in Van.


----------



## tewkewl74 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: (travis3265)*

hi travis. There is a nut/bolt set up near the whole where the part of the cai that goes down behind the bumper goes. There are some electrical connections locked down by that bolt (which is a like a dome-bolt). you need to unscrew the bolt, and put the bracket there.
good luck man. GTI, can you send this dude a pic of this? 
cheers


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (tewkewl74)*

i am familiar with the bolt. thats what i thought it was. it really just didnt line up no matter what i did. i will have to attach the cold air part first and then build the rest of the intake around it and see what happens.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (h-townjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *h-townjetta* »_why would it be quicker?

I dunno, maybe because it isn't sucking up hot engine bay air as opposed to being forced cold air from the fog light grill?
I've had short rams before, and then i've had CAI's and the CAI is always more powerful.


----------



## VWkid2112 (Jun 27, 2005)

ah forgive me haha i need to be updated on the abbreviations. How would you get rid of a CEL?


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

I took vids of the car on the dyno before and after with my girlfriends camera. Turns out it only does video...no audio. Me =







but I did get graphs. For those of you that already have installed did your bracket line up? Mine seems to be 1.5 - 2cms off. I'll get the shop to fab a bracket for the bracket I guess?
Initial HP: 135.1
Initial TQ: 152.5
After install
HP: 138.9
TQ: 170.0
Peak HP gain is a measly 3.8 but gained almost 15 at 3100rpm








TQ graph:








and finally on the dyno:








The sound difference is amazing sounds remarkably VR6'ish and sounds mean, so very mean.


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

and everyone thought i was crazy....
seems like multiple people are claiming my problems (CEL's and bracket not lining up). im glad it wasnt just me. so....VWPartsMTL, what do u have to say about these issues? this really isnt good.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (rental_metard)*

You're pretty close to the advertised numbers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Very nice TQ gains








And yes, it sounds metarded eh? (in a good way) notice the M? lmao.
Good stuff buddy, glad you're happy too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

Hey Travis, GTI's lined up perfectly he said. I'm going to fiddle with it I think and see what I can do. 
I don't really want to use this analogy but if anyone is ever been in a modded SiR it almost is like that. Except ours is much more gradual as opposed to vtech where all of a sudden the engine screams at you.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (rental_metard)*

I find the power comes on more sooner then without the CAI. According to your dyno, it's prob because the extra HP @ 3100rpms and the Elephant sized TQ bump. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Kinda like a Vtec @ 3100rpms, sept we actually have power and life before 3100...















I doubt the CEL is caused by the 3rd sensor btw, I positioned it in the grill like buddy said to in another thread and I still have it, it's something else, probably something i'm doing wrong because there is still a boatload of guys who aren't throwing CEL's...and like 4 or 5 who are.








PS: Where do you think a good shift point is when racing? I used to find that it was 5100rpm but according to your dyno looks like it's 4600 now where all the power dies down?










_Modified by @[email protected] at 1:22 AM 3-9-2007_


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

well add me to the list with the CEL. Didn't make it 30kms before it turned on. Maybe something changed on their end and they changed something and the newer intakes are causing this? I'm just throwing ideas around..


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (rental_metard)*

Ugh, don't know mang. But it took me 240kms for it to show up. And it happened at start up. I dunno what's going on...According to a VW tek it's something to do with emissions...


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

ok if that's true why don't the others have this problem :-(


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (rental_metard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rental_metard* »_ok if that's true why don't the others have this problem :-(

Well the Intake is tied with the Emissions system, something we are doing must be different then those who dont have this prob. Jay fixed his by reinstalling it.
A solid yellow CEL light means emissions system is faulted... A sensor somewhere is not getting the proper signal or something.
Argh, wish somebody could figure this one out quick. If everyone had the CEL i'd just blame the CAI but somepeople have it and they don't get a CEL.
My friend who just installed his 2 days after I did has racked up 800kms and no CEL! Wtf?
My other friend had this CAI since Sept/Oct or something, and he has never had a CEL. It's weird.










_Modified by @[email protected] at 5:31 AM 3-9-2007_


----------



## jaysunptell (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

I did reinstall mine and made the clamps so tight they look like they are going to snap. I did hook up the third sensor in the grille just for my own sanity. By popping out the plug in the elbow and just taking that and plugging it back into the wire so it could get a reading. Then just zip tied that to keep from flopping around. If you are going with exhaust... I do have an after market exhaust - cat back. My Cel went out 1 week ago and have not seen it since....and have been hammering the crap out of it!! Ohhhh and for the others. My bracket is not even close. Im so embarrassed to say I have zip ties holding that right now!!!!







I should just go NASCAR and whip out the duct tape!!!


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

so you think its the 3rd sensor that doesn't quite fit snuggly. I'm gonna do the same as you then


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (rental_metard)*

If that sensor is not physically plugged in, then it wont grab a reading because most likely it's not "activated" or w/e. I wanna know though, did the CEL go off right away, or did you have to drive for a bit? I tried this already and my CEL didn't go away, but I only tried it for a minute.


----------



## jaysunptell (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

The CEL did not go off instantly. It went off on its own and just has not come back on.... I do think it took a couple starts and running around to do it. I happen to look down and noticed it had shut off....??? Hey if its off its off!! If you plugged it back in why not just leave it plugged it?? Def. tighten stuff up!


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

Is your guys sensor able to go into hole fully? Mine seems like it would only go in if the pipe was a little bit to the right....maybe I have those rubber sleve things too close together. That would shift everything right.... GTI do your sensors line up right.


----------



## zakspeed (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: (tewkewl74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tewkewl74* »_i'm sorry you got a shiite muslim adapter 

What's with the hate? Don't need this kind of biggoted crap on these forums. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## jaysunptell (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (rental_metard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rental_metard* »_Is your guys sensor able to go into hole fully? Mine seems like it would only go in if the pipe was a little bit to the right....maybe I have those rubber sleve things too close together. That would shift everything right.... GTI do your sensors line up right.

What sensors are you talking about?? Are you talking about the two inlet tubes?? The only sensors I have is tha MAF and the small one from the intake elbow..
With the MAF sensor I did have a little problem with it being to close to the battery box. I had to take the plastic wire holder off the back side of the sensor to get it to fit.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (jaysunptell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaysunptell* »_
What sensors are you talking about?? Are you talking about the two inlet tubes?? The only sensors I have is tha MAF and the small one from the intake elbow..
With the MAF sensor I did have a little problem with it being to close to the battery box. I had to take the plastic wire holder off the back side of the sensor to get it to fit.

Just move the wire Jay from that MAF sensor from one side to the other to clear the bat. The sensor casing can be pryed open (be careful!) thats what I did, no probs!
*
PS:* I got rid of my CEL like you did, plugged it into the stock elbow and reset the CEL. Been 2 days and no CEL!








**Even if you correct the CEL it will remain on your dash, you must unplug your Bat for 15min to actually reset it, it wont go away on it's own even if you fixed the cause of it**


----------



## ahson (Jul 23, 2000)

It just looks like a prototype intake right here.....you guys are those beta tester......
I'll wait a bit until this thing has been fully developed. Now I understand why companies need to spend that much $ to develope/research a product before they can actually take it out to the market.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (ahson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ahson* »_It just looks like a prototype intake right here.....you guys are those beta tester......
I'll wait a bit until this thing has been fully developed. Now I understand why companies need to spend that much $ to develope/research a product before they can actually take it out to the market.

Meh, you can wait 5 years, i'll enjoy my power right now with the other guys.


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

GTI any way you can take a pic of what you did? I'm having troubles understanding why that would change anything (i'm a computer guy not a car guy). Or explain it terms a 5 year old could understand.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (rental_metard)*

i think the intake looks awesome. i dont have one, but judging from the pics it looks pretty sweet


----------



## VWkid2112 (Jun 27, 2005)

i thought that the initial hp of the rabbit was far higher than 138? am i wrong? i thought it was around 150 hp


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

150crank. that 138 is wheel.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (rental_metard)*

The CEL made a comeback tonight, 170km AFTER I thought I fixed it.







I'm lost.


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

where is your 3rd sensor at?


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

i just fixed my CEL by reinstalling the "ram air" portion of the intake and plugging the 3rd sensor into it. i reset the CEL with a code scanner obviously, but it hasnt come back on and i doubt it will.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_i just fixed my CEL by reinstalling the "ram air" portion of the intake and plugging the 3rd sensor into it. i reset the CEL with a code scanner obviously, but it hasnt come back on and i doubt it will.

I'd be skeptical. I thought I got rid of mine, but it took 170km for it to pop back on.








*Maxime: *My sensor is now plugged into the stock elbow.


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

I spent the day at the shop today re-installing the intake, making sure the sensors are on their good and tight and rapped electrical tape around them to make sure they stay put. I'll go for a drive tomorrow and see if the light comes back on again.


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

i have the stock elbow back on, screwed in, and the pipe is clamped onto the inlet on the engine cover.


----------



## jaysunptell (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_i have the stock elbow back on, screwed in, and the pipe is clamped onto the inlet on the engine cover.

Can you take a picture of what you are doing??
2 weeks CEL still not on....


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_i have the stock elbow back on, screwed in, and the pipe is clamped onto the inlet on the engine cover.

I have this exact setup... Still on, I resetted using the battery disconect for 15min and it came back 170km later. Should I be restting with a VAG COM? I don't wanna hunt down someone with a VAG COM and then possibly pay them to reset it and the damn thing comes back.


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_
I have this exact setup... Still on, I resetted using the battery disconect for 15min and it came back 170km later. Should I be restting with a VAG COM? I don't wanna hunt down someone with a VAG COM and then possibly pay them to reset it and the damn thing comes back.









the code is probably still in there ven with the battery unhooked. i just used a generic vw/audi scanner. u can go to most places such as pep boys, advance auto parts, etc (not sure what u have up that way) and they will scan and reset your CEL for free.


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

why can't you unhook the batt for 15mins and reset it. Thats what I did. I'm up to 110kms with no CEL yet


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (rental_metard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rental_metard* »_why can't you unhook the batt for 15mins and reset it. Thats what I did. I'm up to 110kms with no CEL yet

i dunno, didnt work for him. i was just tossing some ideas around. anyway, mine hasnt come back on yet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (travis3265)*

I placed an order this morning, do they comfirm via email? Havent heard from them yet.


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

Yes they do, but its not done instantly. just check your e-mails at night, this is when they usually send their confirmation


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: (rental_metard)*

came on 10kms later after I made that comment. Any ideas on how to stop this from happening I will gladly accept. I installed it, came on 30kms later. I took it apart and installed it again and put electrical tape around the sensors (thinking if air was escaping this would be the reason) well it came on 120kms later. It came on while I was cruising on the highway too....not at full WOT.


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (rental_metard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rental_metard* »_came on 10kms later after I made that comment. Any ideas on how to stop this from happening I will gladly accept. I installed it, came on 30kms later. I took it apart and installed it again and put electrical tape around the sensors (thinking if air was escaping this would be the reason) well it came on 120kms later. It came on while I was cruising on the highway too....not at full WOT.

I emailed them about updates on the CEL situation and Max said that they have solved this problem wither their intakes, however I'm not sure if he is talking about the some improvements or changes they might of made to the new ones. 
When did you purchase yours?


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

02/15


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

where is your 3rd sensor at?


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_
the code is probably still in there ven with the battery unhooked. i just used a generic vw/audi scanner. u can go to most places such as pep boys, advance auto parts, etc (not sure what u have up that way) and they will scan and reset your CEL for free.

My mechanic (He VW only) tried with a "generic" scanner and he couldn't even get in the ECU....lol....Looks like the MKV is a little harder to crack.
I have a feeling my CEL should be gone, but it just remains there because I never properly resetting it using a VAG COM.








Nobody here has one....


----------



## rare (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_
My mechanic (He VW only) tried with a "generic" scanner and he couldn't even get in the ECU....lol....Looks like the MKV is a little harder to crack.


Probably because his scanner doesn't support CAN.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (rare)*

What's CAN?


----------



## jaysunptell (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

I have a VAG but i live in NH... I would hook you guys up for free!! My CEL went off without even using it though and it been about 3-4 weeks and its never came back...


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (jaysunptell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaysunptell* »_I have a VAG but i live in NH... I would hook you guys up for free!! My CEL went off without even using it though and it been about 3-4 weeks and its never came back...

How? I heard this thing doesn't go away on it's own without a reset...that's odd....


----------



## Froster (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_
My mechanic (He VW only) tried with a "generic" scanner and he couldn't even get in the ECU....lol....Looks like the MKV is a little harder to crack.
I have a feeling my CEL should be gone, but it just remains there because I never properly resetting it using a VAG COM.








Nobody here has one....









Just go to Arno's in Glen Williams and ask nicely. When I had an issue with a misfire on my MK4, I went there to get the codes scanned, and they didn't charge a dime. I went back later to get the codes cleared after I replaced the parts, and again they didn't charge anything.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Froster)*

Where is this Glen Williams you speak of?


----------



## jaysunptell (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

http://www.ross-tech.com/Merch...AGCOM
This is the one I bought. I can only log into mkv. I dont have the capability to do older models, so this one is a little cheaper for that. There are some other things yo can do with them and they are easy to use...


----------



## Froster (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_Where is this Glen Williams you speak of?

Drive along HWY 7 towards Georgetown, when you pass G-town VW, turn right at the next intersection. Keep driving along Mountainview until you get to the angled intersection (there's a white convenience store to your left here) and turn right. You are on Main St now. Just follow Main St through the y-junction, cross a couple bridges and you're there!
(Or, go to Arno's this way, or look here )


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

Hey Mike, do you have a laptop? i could always ship you mine through mail and then you send it back to me once you are done


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

Silver DUB, The 3rd sensor is in the intake. Isn't that where it should be?


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

yes, thats were it is suposed to be. from there, their shouldnt be any CELS. eveybody that had a CEL so far didnt have their 3rd sensor hooked up to the CAI but to the elbow or zip tied to the grill.


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

mine is/was definitely on. I through a cel so i took it all apart re attached it all and put electrical tape around the sensors. How did max say he solved it?


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

by hooking the 3rd sensor to the CAI. Everybody with a CEL did that and it fixed it...except you then?


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: (Silver__DUB)*

Has anyone actually had their codes read to see exactly what is happening? There really isn't much there that can trip a code...I'd be curious to see what code is coming up. 
If any CAI companies want to send me one for free to troubleshoot, I'd be happy to oblige


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: (Silver__DUB)*

other people have CEL's besides just me


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (Silver__DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver__DUB* »_ eveybody that had a CEL so far didnt have their 3rd sensor hooked up to the CAI but to the elbow or zip tied to the grill.

actually, i fixed my CEL by hooking the 3rd sensor to the stock elbow since VWPartsMTL did not include a 3rd sensor like they had promised (which they are compensating me for on our own private terms...good customer service!).


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (travis3265)*

I have mine connected to the elbow but resetting via unplugging the bat obviously isn't the proper way to reset it. I don't wanna bother someone to clear my CEL and then have it come back 2 hours later... I want to make sure this is the fix....


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

Disconnecting the battery doesn't clear the code.....with some codes, it *might* turn it to a sporadic fault instead of a hard fault, but the code still exists in the ecm. Again, with some codes that it does turn sporadic it *might* turn the light off, but the code is still there. 
I'd still love to see what code it is tripping if anyone can get a scan and report exactly what comes up...


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

I thought of something today. Could the US cars and Canadian cars have different emissions standards, even slightly? Do you think the difference between the two could be what is causing the CEL to go off? Are there any other Canadians with this thing besides @[email protected] any myself? If so are they experiencing the problem?


----------



## Froster (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (rental_metard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rental_metard* »_I thought of something today. Could the US cars and Canadian cars have different emissions standards, even slightly? Do you think the difference between the two could be what is causing the CEL to go off? Are there any other Canadians with this thing besides @[email protected] any myself? If so are they experiencing the problem?

VWPartsMTL probably developed the intake for Canadian cars. 
Also, when it come to a hand-made part, I would be more concerned about manufacturing defect. Look for incomplete welds and stuff like that which could allow an air leak near the sensors. It odd that you two have suffered issues that don't seem to go away.
On the other hand, maybe its a manufacturing change on VW's part? When were your cars manufactured? If they are newer cars, that might have something to do with it.
(BTW, I don't know about there being an issue with intakes on the newer cars, I'm theorizing)


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

my CEL's back on, wtf. im going to check it today and clear it when the exhaust goes on.


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (travis3265)*

Hopefully my Maple Suyrp drinking Jetta will be fine


----------



## jaysunptell (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (subwoffers)*

Canadian spec. my Cel turned off and has been off for over a month. Could it be a diffence from Bunny to Jetta.....???


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

Hey Froster I just went out and checked the production date. Its 10/06. Jay you might have something...do we have any jettas with a CEL or bunnies without a CEL. What we need is a list of where ppl are from and what kind of car they have with their production date. Hopefully we can solve this.


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

i think i figure out why my CEL came back on. the screws holding the "ram air" pipe to the grill came loose cuz i only hand tightened them, so the sensor was probably getting a strange reading. im going to fix that and reset is and cross my fingers.


----------



## Froster (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (rental_metard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rental_metard* »_Hey Froster I just went out and checked the production date. Its 10/06. Jay you might have something...do we have any jettas with a CEL or bunnies without a CEL. What we need is a list of where ppl are from and what kind of car they have with their production date. Hopefully we can solve this.

Yeah, a quick post by those who have had success with the intake and those who have been having CEL trouble will help a lot.


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (Froster)*

I finally decided to buy this intake... I put a DIY inate on my 2.5 this weekend... and BLAHHHH!!! I did a junk job 2 much














!


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: (Froster)*

Might as well start
1. Rental_metard(canadian) 07 2door Rabbit. Production date 10/06. Intake purchased 02/07. re-occuring CEL issue. Both sensors in the right spot.


_Modified by rental_metard at 6:31 PM 3-20-2007_


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (rental_metard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rental_metard* »_Might as well start
1. Rental_metard(canadian) 07 2door Rabbit. Production date 10/06. Intake purchased 02/07

Good idea, might as well put if you have had any Cel issues as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jaysunptell (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (rental_metard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rental_metard* »_Might as well start
1. Rental_metard(canadian) 07 2door Rabbit. Production date 10/06. Intake purchased 02/07. re-occuring CEL issue. Both sensors in the right spot.

_Modified by rental_metard at 5:47 PM 3-20-2007_

Jaysunptell (US) 06 Jetta. Bought in June 06 not sure of production date off hand. Intake purchased 02/07. Had a CEL during start up and reinstalled with extreme tightening. Also reinstalled elbow sensor near grille by popping out the plug from the elbow. Nothing for over a month!


----------



## BadAssLilR32 (Oct 20, 2000)

*Re: (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_my CEL's back on, wtf. im going to check it today and clear it when the exhaust goes on.

ALWAYS takin my scan tool


----------



## RP-1 (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrlandoJetta* »_... and BLAHHHH!!! I did a junk job

IM me next time O-town!


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (BadAssLilR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BadAssLilR32* »_
ALWAYS takin my scan tool 

no


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (travis3265)*

Who is having trouble? the ones with the extra sensor?
Did the early models have one less sensor? or is it the other way around?


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Giancarlo)*

I have a 07 with the 3rd sensor, CEL here....


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (Giancarlo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Giancarlo* »_Who is having trouble? the ones with the extra sensor?
Did the early models have one less sensor? or is it the other way around?


I have an 06 I bought it in august... i seem to have 4 sensors... 2 in the pipe that connections the the intake manifold... 1 that connects in to the top part of that pipe (back of the engine bay, top of the pipe) and the oxygen sensor that connects to the pointless begining of the maze of a stock intake system.


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*

I have an early 06, bought in june 05, so maybe I won't have the CEL problem, although it does seem to be limited to a few odd cars, and I feel for you guys, hopefully I won't join you. Mine should ship today. will keep everyone updated.


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (Giancarlo)*

I hope mine ships today too!


----------



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

i've got an 06', and i made my own intake with the peice for the SAI's from vwpartsmtl. i have my temp sensor plugged into the intake, and i've never had a CEL.


----------

